# Scored a free Toro 524



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey folks...was driving home this PM and a house up the street had a clean 524 with" free needs TLC " sign on it. It now resides with Cranman. Needs a few minor touches, ....carb clean, new choke control, broken oil filler tube, but looks like an easy restore. To bad these don't sell for beans....no clutch and crazy interlock safety


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice! I just put a Predator 212cc on 524 and have been waiting for snow to try it out.

I hear you about the clutch and the interlock. It is possible to start it with the snowblower in gear and it could take off on you. I made sure to wire the interlock safety to the Predator's kill switch so that the snowblower won't ever move on its own with the augers turning.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> Hey folks...was driving home this PM and a house up the street had a clean 524 with" free needs TLC " sign on it. It now resides with Cranman. Needs a few minor touches, ....carb clean, new choke control, broken oil filler tube, but looks like an easy restore. To bad these don't sell for beans....no clutch and crazy interlock safety



No Pics?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score. Congratulations!!! Let's see some pics of the latest addition to your snow removal arsenal.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> No Pics?


cranman's the biggest tease on SBF :devil:


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Sounds like the deal I scored about a month ago. I found a 1995 Toro 724 set out for the trash. I rebuilt the carb, replaced fuel and primer lines, auger belt and reconnected the auger linkage. Very nice running machine now. Contemplating selling my Predator-powered 521 and keeping this one.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I haven't cleaned her up yet, but so far, 1) cleaned the carb....2) replaced the plastic chute for the oil dipstick...3)changed the oil....4) fabricated a Micky Mouse choke linkage as the OP put a carb on that had a different choke mechanism then stock...5) have to replace a short section of fuel line coming from the tank....she runs fine and I haven't looked inside the tranny yet, or checked the belts etc, but all seems good....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Good Score!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Like it!!


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice find!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

She's a beaut cran!

cosmetically almost perfect for a machine that age! A little sun-fading on the decals. WD40 wipedown to really bring out the RED!

Are the wheels seized to the axles?









^^^ thank you for not being stingy with her :grin:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm afraid to check the axles....I've got my new 870 Simplicity that I can't get the wheels off...driving me nuts. I noticed with Alice you drilled holes in the wheel, was that to facilitate a puller? That is my next step with the 870. This Toro won't sell for beans even if perfect, so I'm not going to go overboard on the refurb.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

cranman said:


> I'm afraid to check the axles....I've got my new 870 Simplicity that I can't get the wheels off...driving me nuts. I noticed with Alice you drilled holes in the wheel, was that to facilitate a puller? That is my next step with the 870. This Toro won't sell for beans even if perfect, so I'm not going to go overboard on the refurb.


yeah that right side looks pretty crusty; you'll know when you go to remove the locking D-pin...start hitting that thing with penetrant.

those holes on Alice were actually for the locking differential actuator studs on the left-tire only; I had them out so the rim would fit on the tire changer.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh....thats right...it's been so long since I've used my Tracker 7 I've forgotten about it....


----------

